# Lohnt es sich,noch eine "Gaming" netzwerkkarte zu kaufen ?



## KaffeeMitMilch (15. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 

Ich bin gerade am tüfteln wie ich ein noch besseren Ping bekommen kann.
Als ich noch meine langsamere 2000ner inet Leitung besaß, bekam ich immer ein super Ping 

Als ich dieses Jahr auf vdsl mit 50mbit gerutscht bin habe ich 15-20 schlechteren Ping , was nicht schlimm ist er ist ja noch "gut"
Jetzt habe ich im Netz sogenannte "Gaming Netzwerkkarten" gefunden die ein besseren Ping versprechen zB. "BIGFOOT NETWORKS Killer 2100 Gaming "

Was meint ihr zu der Karte ? Lohnt es sich ? 

Ich frage mich auch ,ob ich damit auch eine höre Datenübertragung zu meinem Intel nuc Server bekomme. Ich muss täglich große Dateien über mein Netzwerk schicken was sehr lange dauert, gäbe es da auch eine Lösung ? 


Gruß


----------



## Laudian (15. Dezember 2015)

VDSL hat einen schlechteren Ping als ADSL, da kannst du nichts gegen tun.

Diese Gamingnetzwerkkarten sind auch nur Marketinggesülz, da würde ich die Finger von lassen.


----------



## GameKing88 (15. Dezember 2015)

Kurz und knapp: Nein! Die prioriesieren eh nur den Datenverkehr von Spielen.


----------



## Dooma (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab ne Killer als On-Board Chip, bin damit sehr zufrieden und die Ping Zeiten sind subjektiv grundsätzlich leicht niedriger als mit dem Vorgänger-PC. (Das kann aber auch an der Roh-Rechenpower des neueren PCs liegen.)
15-20 MS sind ja jetzt nicht so die Welle... 
Wenn man bedenkt das die meisten Spiele heutzutage eh relativ stark schwanken im Ping ist so eine Veränderung kaum der Rede wert, b
besonders in Zeiten von Call of Duty - Peer to Peer Multiplayer, wo man Pings in Regionen von 150 und aufwärts als normal annimmt und man bei niedrigeren Pings vom Spiel dank Lag-Kompensation "bestraft" wird.

Aber selbst bei dedizierten Servern, je nach Spiel hat man dort Sprünge von 30-300. Es ist doch die Instabilität die es hier ausmacht. 
Ob man mit 30 oder mit 70 Ping spielt, den Unterschied bemerkt niemand; reines Placebo.

Ab 80ms, finde ich, merkt man es langsam. Ab 120 wird es spürbar und ab 150 ist es nervig. ab 200 unspielbar.
 Aber alles darunter ist doch wirklich ok zum Zocken.

Im Gegensatz zu früher, wie oben schon angesprochen, ist ein "zu guter Ping" manchmal sogar sehr kontraproduktiv;
 je höher der Abstand zwischen dir "guter Ping Spieler" und deinem Widersacher "schlechter Ping Spieler" desto mehr versucht die Lag-Kompensation gegen zu arbeiten.
Ich hatte schon so einige Matches in diversen Spielen, wo ich mit einem gefühlt er mittelmäßigen Ping um die 100 deutlich besser abgeschnitten habe als in Matches in denen ich einen Top Ping um die 30 hatte.

Wenn du mich fragst ist ein gleichmäßiger Ping deutlich mehr wert als 20ms weniger auf der Uhr zu haben.
 Und genau da ist die Killer Karte super für, dank der Priorisierungs-Software.

Aber versprich dir dennoch nicht zu viel davon, es ist eine solide Karte keine Frage, aber das ist eine Standard Intel-Onboard-Chip auch.

Wenn das Teil bei mir nicht Onboard dabei gewesen wäre, eine dedizierte Karte hätte ich nicht gekauft, zumal die da total überteuert ist.
Da kannst dir lieber beim nächsten PC ein MSI Board holen, die haben das oft Onboard dabei.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hi, also ich schliesse mich der Meinung von dooma an. Bei mir ist ein Killer Chip drauf aber ich bräuchte den nicht.

Gibt's eigentlich noch dedizierte Karten? Also Gaming NICs?


----------



## nuhll (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Intel Nucs sind einfach unglaublich langsam, je nachdem welches ding du hast. Ping verbessern durch Netzwerk Karte.. glaubst du das? (jedenfalls in dem Bereich als das es spür und messbar wäre beim Gaming?)

Ich würde dir Raten einen Nas Server zu bauen (selbst gebaut bist so mit 100-300€ gut dabei) oder kaufen... haste bessere Übertragung und kannst dann ggf. auf Intel Nuc streamen... so mach ichs.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Dezember 2015)

Da muss man nix glauben, dazu gibt es Testberichte. Erwähnenswert ist dabei nur das eine solche Karte aber auch schon damals nur bei PC's Wirkung zeigte die bereits etwas betagt waren. Dazu sei aber noch gesagt dass Messergebnisse eben nichts über subjektives Empfinden aussagt. Selbst wenn die Karte überall 2ms schneller WÄRE (!), kannst du es praktisch nicht fühlen, nur messen...

Für dich wird wohl interessanter sein deinen Anschluss etwas zu optimieren. Schau doch hier mal rein und schildere dein "Ping" Problem. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...ng-oder-wie-hole-ich-einfach-mehr-heraus.html
Ansonsten, mehr Speed bei der Übertragung macht die Killer Karte nicht.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2015)

*Lohnt es sich,noch eine &quot;Gaming&quot; netzwerkkarte zu kaufen ?*



nuhll schrieb:


> Die Intel Nucs sind einfach unglaublich langsam, je nachdem welches ding du hast. Ping verbessern durch Netzwerk Karte.. glaubst du das? (jedenfalls in dem Bereich als das es spür und messbar wäre beim Gaming?)
> 
> Ich würde dir Raten einen Nas Server zu bauen (selbst gebaut bist so mit 100-300€ gut dabei) oder kaufen... haste bessere Übertragung und kannst dann ggf. auf Intel Nuc streamen... so mach ichs.



Das hat denke ich nix mit dem NUC zu tun. Vermute einfach er hat ne miese Leitung


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lohnt es sich,noch eine &quot;Gaming&quot; netzwerkkarte zu kaufen ?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das hat denke ich nix mit dem NUC zu tun. Vermute einfach er hat ne miese Leitung



Ich habe wie oben beschrieben eine 50mbit Leitung die auch gut konstant läuft


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lohnt es sich,noch eine &quot;Gaming&quot; netzwerkkarte zu kaufen ?*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Ich habe wie oben beschrieben eine 50mbit Leitung die auch gut konstant läuft



Das ist alles richtig aber wenn du eben grad an einem ungünstigen Knoten sitzt machst du am Ping nix. Welchen Router und dieses Zeug nutzt du denn?


----------



## nuhll (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lohnt es sich,noch eine &quot;Gaming&quot; netzwerkkarte zu kaufen ?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das hat denke ich nix mit dem NUC zu tun. Vermute einfach er hat ne miese Leitung



Hast du ne Nuc?


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe eine NIC aber ich habe keinen NUC. Habe aber aktuell einen NUC hier den ich für einen Freund einrichte. Funktioniert alles hervorragend.


----------



## nuhll (16. Dezember 2015)

Weiß ja nicht welche Version dein "Freund" hat. Aber die alte die ich habe ist absolut unfähig in WLAN und per Lan reichts gerade so zum streamen...


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2015)

Es ist der NUC5I3RYK eins der neueren Modelle.


----------



## nuhll (16. Dezember 2015)

Die sind ja günstig geworden. Ja, ich schätze die sind dann wohl besser in der Performance...


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

Diese "Gaming Netzwerkkarten" bringen oft sogar eine schlechtere Leistung, als Netzwerkkarten von Intel. Intel ist ja nicht umsonst Markführer in Sachen Netzwerkkarten. Bei einem Ping im LAN von <1ms kann man nicht wirklich was verbessern. Wer im LAN keinen Ping von <1ms hat, der hat ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich streame vom NUC zur Apple TV 4 und das geht per plex richtig gut ohne Probleme selbst 1080p mkv 
Nur das was mich stört , sind datein ab 5gb die ich täglich hin und her verschieben muss , in der Zeit kann ich immer Kaffee auf setzten und eine rauchen gehen


----------

